# Raketa Watch



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

Are there any collectors of Raketas in the UK capable of doing their own repair or service? I have looked on two collectors sites and have not seen a watch with the same face allthough some similar. Regards Charlie.


----------



## johnboy24 (Feb 24, 2008)

Greetings Charlie.

You don't specify what is wrong and a lot depends on the movement fitted, however your local watchmaker should be able to help.


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

johnboy24 said:


> Greetings Charlie.
> 
> You don't specify what is wrong and a lot depends on the movement fitted, however your local watchmaker should be able to help.


 Hello Johnboy. The watch do's run but I have never bothered with it. The reason for the post was to see if anyone was interested in it. First poster that could do something with it could have it. So if you can restore it its yours. Regards Charlie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2011)

Charlie has kindly offered to send me this one after I PM'd him yesterday expressing interest.

Just to say ''Thanks Charlie ! :good: '',and to promise some pictures after i've given this a makeover.

Thanks again,Damian 

:clapping: :rltb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I've just got around to collecting this from the sorting office after it languishing there a few days,and thought i'd give an impression of it.

Notwithstanding the teeny and rounded off crown,it feels as if the cannon pinion on this is REALLY tight,There is also an issue where the watch will only mesh into handwind when it wants to.Although fully wound,the stop/start running is with a shake.

It seems then,that the mainspring will not overcome the overly tight cannon pinnion ...Tight to the point i'm wondering,of where something has become damaged with the hand setting mechanism [it's THAT tight !]  .

What i hoped might be a small tweak to get this running,is now looking like some degree of surgery/replacement parts.

Can any member help with parts for this [2409 ?]?[scrap movement or parts-watch maybe ?],Or maybe advice to contribute toward the repair of this one [it's actually very clean otherwise].

HAS to be worth fixing...I wont tell you how much i've just seen one of these marked up for  .

Tah


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

littlealex said:


> I've just got around to collecting this from the sorting office after it languishing there a few days,and thought i'd give an impression of it.
> 
> Notwithstanding the teeny and rounded off crown,it feels as if the cannon pinion on this is REALLY tight,There is also an issue where the watch will only mesh into handwind when it wants to.Although fully wound,the stop/start running is with a shake.
> 
> ...


 Hi Damian. Hope it's not as bad as you think. Don't know any history, it was found in dads drawer, mother said its been there years. I could'nt get my fat fingers on the crown but managed a couple of turns and it ran. Thought it needed just a good service. Regards Charlie


----------



## rmb (Dec 4, 2010)

littlealex said:


> I've just got around to collecting this from the sorting office after it languishing there a few days,and thought i'd give an impression of it.
> 
> Notwithstanding the teeny and rounded off crown,it feels as if the cannon pinion on this is REALLY tight,There is also an issue where the watch will only mesh into handwind when it wants to.Although fully wound,the stop/start running is with a shake.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

rmb said:


> I could'nt get my fat fingers on the crown but managed a couple of turns and it ran. Thought it needed just a good service.


I'm sure that the crown has been replaced on this.The teeny size,profile,and the fact that it's worn smooth,make it exeedingly difficult to grip [And consequently tell what it's doing].

I did open it up last night [2609A] and was glad to see the movement in very good order.It looks as if it's never been apart,but definitely needing a clean and service [Poor balance amplitude].

With the back off,I was able to get my fingertips on,to give it a better wind.The problem with the watch though,that the cannon pinion has been adjusted ridiculously tight,which is hindering the movement from running down.

Could I expect to have any luck in broaching out the pinnion and re-adjusting,Anyone ?.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

That crown looks like a bugger to wind...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> That crown looks like a bugger to wind...


Believe !!

This only ran for 20 hrs after a full wind [And i could only do that after taking off the caseback remember],A simlilar Sekonda that i wound at the same time going for 47 !.

Nope,I'm pretty much out of enthusiasm for this project :yawn: .

I think i'll just tuck it away for spares,or until a chrome or stainless case turns up for it.

Sorry Charlie,I did try  .

Oh well !

:sadwalk:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, regarding the parts, there's always some fleebay bargain to be had. As you know some of those Raketas are really cheap but the movements are tough little buggers. That one probably is screwed because of a crown/stem not belonging to that movement (I'm guessing...). I had a Raketa perpetual calendar with similar problems to what you describe and it all started because the movement was loose on the case. So a slight rotation of the movement (that I hadn't noticed) meant the stem inserted at an odd angle and winding it and setting the time became really hard. I forced it :blush2: and probably chewed the stem and forced the movement. I wasn't able to fix it (and wouldn't know where to begin) so I offered it as a freebie with some other watch I've sold (I believe also another perpetual calendar).

So maybe the only hope for that 'patient' is a transplant... :wink2:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

FYI... wrap a rubber band around the crown - you will be surprised how easy it will be to wind! Not so bad when you only have to do it every morning, or whatever.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks

Handy little tip that one ! :good:

...Am not so quite desperate for a beater at the moment though :grin: [i'll stick to one of my quartz or digital throwaways].

I planned anyhow,on not running this one any further until it's had a clean and oiling,Wanting to preserve the components.

I'm on the lookout for one of the [Later] ubiquitous Sekondas [As badged in the UK],to act as a source of parts for this Raketa.


----------



## paul1684 (Jul 21, 2008)

littlealex said:


> Thanks
> 
> Handy little tip that one ! :good:
> 
> ...


Hi, the crown is probably original (or similar to the original), but the fact that it's worn, plus the stiffness, is causing your problems.


----------



## samun (May 17, 2012)

That's what I have in my collection of new 2623.N

link


----------

